# BMW M2 SidePanel on F22



## tda (Nov 20, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

Do someone known if the M2(f87) sidepanel will fit on a F22?
I've already mounted a bodykit "conversion-kit" - but I'm missing the Side panels.

Thanks


----------



## lieb923 (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm not clear on what you are calling a side panel.
Do you mean side skirts for the rocker panel under the doors?


----------



## tda (Nov 20, 2020)

lieb923 said:


> I'm not clear on what you are calling a side panel.


Hello,
I mean those:


----------

